# Board overlap/advice for quiver



## Ben Hunter (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi I am debting a lib tech orca or capita kenzo and not sure if theres 2 much overlap with what i own now? Also if either can be relaxed rides at all? 
I currently own an endeavor archtype, capita mercury, arbor iguchi rocker. I havent ridden them due to an injury but this season im ready. I had a jamie lyn Phoenix 20 yr anniversary but it would wear my legs out fast. Obviously im just intermediate and have a ridiculous quiver for how much i dont ride but im hoping to go ride alot this year and have money to burn. I only really ride groomers and chase some pow here and there, i can ride switch but only briefly. 0 interest in park
Thanks!


----------



## Ben Hunter (Oct 1, 2019)

Capita kazu...typo


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Ben Hunter said:


> Hi I am debting a lib tech orca or capita kenzo and not sure if theres 2 much overlap with what i own now? Also if either can be relaxed rides at all?
> I currently own an endeavor archtype, capita mercury, arbor iguchi rocker. I havent ridden them due to an injury but this season im ready. I had a jamie lyn Phoenix 20 yr anniversary but it would wear my legs out fast. Obviously im just intermediate and have a ridiculous quiver for how much i dont ride but im hoping to go ride alot this year and have money to burn. I only really ride groomers and chase some pow here and there, i can ride switch but only briefly. 0 interest in park
> Thanks!


Sounds like you already have a solid quiver especially if you are an intermediate who can't ride switch well. If you have money to burn and don't already own Burton Genesis X EST bindings buy those instead of a board. If you must buy a board the Orca will be the easiest to flip later if you don't like it.

If you want to spend money to support the industry then great! Typically if I get into the "buy-to-try" mode I'll sell other boards at discounted prices to people just starting out or who wouldn't pull the trigger on a board without trying it first. They get a good deal on a board that's been used a couple times and I get to demo new boards for about the price of a demo fee.


----------



## Ben Hunter (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks for the advice, yeah I cant demo anything here im overseas in europe. I will buy the orca for sure then and is the kazu overkill? Like you said ill sell what i dont like later, ill also snag those bindings I was considering arbor cypress or rome katanas. I dont want to sound like an idiot or a douche but money isnt an object right now, i will wittle the quiver down and resell what i dont like later. Just wasnt sure if the kazu would be a leg killer or playful at lower speeds....the jaimie lyn i loved but realized it was 2 much board for me as id get tired n then sloppy. Loved a flow white out i had b4


----------



## Ben Hunter (Oct 1, 2019)

Also thank you, i understand my questions may show my lack of knowledge


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ben Hunter said:


> Hi I am debting a lib tech orca or capita kenzo and not sure if theres 2 much overlap with what i own now? Also if either can be relaxed rides at all?
> I currently own an endeavor archtype, capita mercury, arbor iguchi rocker. I havent ridden them due to an injury but this season im ready. I had a jamie lyn Phoenix 20 yr anniversary but it would wear my legs out fast. Obviously im just intermediate and have a ridiculous quiver for how much i dont ride but im hoping to go ride alot this year and have money to burn. I only really ride groomers and chase some pow here and there, i can ride switch but only briefly. 0 interest in park
> Thanks!


Why not ride them first to understand what it is you feel you're lacking?
Then get something new based on what you already know from your own experience and preference.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Kazu isnt different enough and you have no volume shift. Get the Orca.

Or a Marhar Woodsman.


----------



## Ben Hunter (Oct 1, 2019)

F1EA- I was just trying to get a variety of about 6 different boards to try and then maybe keep them all or sell ones I didnt like later at a loss. I can start with just 3, the other two U was just drawn to I guess.


----------



## Ben Hunter (Oct 1, 2019)

Nivek, I will go with the orca and remove the kazu from my list. Thanks online reviews only get me so far so I appreciate the advice. Ill look up the one you suggested, why do you suggest it? Ill assume the kazu is way 2 similar 2 the mercury I already own?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Not like super similar to the Mercury per se. With that and an Archetype while it does fit into your quiver, the Orca is just more different and fill a genuine hole.


----------



## Ben Hunter (Oct 1, 2019)

Nivek, thanks Im placing the order for the orca now and watching the kazu for black friday sales lol youve been a great help


----------

